# BringGo App for Sonic & Spark. No Cruze? Mirror GPS on MyLink



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I came across this article about the BringGo app for Android and iPhone. It allows the user to mirror a phone based maps/gps app and show it on the MyLink LCD.

Chevy adopts a bring-your-own-maps approach to navigation — Tech News and Analysis

Does anyone have any idea if there is a way to do with MyLink on a 2013 Cruze?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No support for Cruze, what's up with that? Don't the ltz come with navigation though?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bring along my floating tablet that has gps the floating mobile one in the middle of the air that floats around


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

BringGo will be available for the MyLink (2013s) cruzes. GM is working on getting this app running on the Sonic and Spark first and then to the Cruze. I have confirmed this with GM's infotainment people as well as my dealership. 

This will work just like Pandora. You'll have to have the app on your phone and then start the app.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> BringGo will be available for the MyLink (2013s) cruzes. GM is working on getting this app running on the Sonic and Spark first and then to the Cruze. I have confirmed this with GM's infotainment people as well as my dealership.
> 
> This will work just like Pandora. You'll have to have the app on your phone and then start the app.


f****** awesome, can't wait


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

madnutz said:


> f****** awesome, can't wait


Agreed.


Giants, anyway to find out about adding my link to cars without it? Or about flashing OEM units obtained at a parts yards or online sites?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure about the first part of your question but your second part answers this. If you have a 2011, for example and find a 2013 in the junk yard you should be able to do a swap "easily". I'm not entirely sure but I'm planning on taking the OEM head unit out in the summer to investigate who actually makes these radios (I believe I saw that Panasonic supplied the software but can't confirm or remember where I saw that).


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

madnutz said:


> f****** awesome, can't wait


While their site is a bit strange, have a look at BringGo. I have confirmed that you can get BringGo EU versions in the Google Play Store and on the BringGo site, they have directions for getting the icon to your MyLink radio.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> BringGo will be available for the MyLink (2013s) cruzes. GM is working on getting this app running on the Sonic and Spark first and then to the Cruze. I have confirmed this with GM's infotainment people as well as my dealership.
> 
> This will work just like Pandora. You'll have to have the app on your phone and then start the app.


Well the 2013's Cruzes have recently stopped being able to be custom ordered/built from Lordstown and the 2014 Cruzes are about to make their debut in a few months and yet still no availability of this BringGo nav app for the Cruze! So what gives?!! Unfortunately I'm starting to think that Cruze owners won't be getting this app or any other app upgrades/updates unless you get a 2014 chevy product that has the 2.0 Mylink infotainment system.

I was really hoping that the Cruze's that have the Mylink infotainment system would get this BringGo app and/or other apps like it in addition to having the capability to add different apps over the life of the car but it seems Chevy doesnt care about giving the people what they want unless you have the 2.0 mylink. 

One thing that really kills me is that the 1LT Cruze's can get the Mylink (thankfully) but not the Mylink based nav like the other non-LS cruze trim levels!!! Myself and others shouldn't have to buy a car with leather seating just to get nav or other premium tech and safety features in our cars!! This BringGo app being available for the Cruze wouldn't be as good as if the 1LT could get the Mylink nav, but it would still be really nice and provide a way for us to actually have nav in the car and displayed on the 7" color touch screen! 

So has anyone heard for certain any further news about the Cruze either getting or not getting this BringGo nav app or any other app additions to the Mylink infotainment systems in the 2013 and beyond Cruzes?! 1LT owners and 1LT want-to-be owners like myself, really need to be shown some love in the navigation department and maybe this BringGo app is just what we need Chevy!! SO GET ON IT!!


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the BringGo app on my 2013 Sonic RS for Android phones.I had to go to my Dealer and have Mylink updated for BringGo.
So Far it is working OK.

We have the Chevy nav in our Cruze LTZ.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, even if the Chevy Cruze Mylink gets its update (I think there is one out for the cruze) it unfortunately still can get the BringGo app but I hope it will be able to soon!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it appears the sonic and spark are now able to get/add the TuneIn app ( Chevy Adds TuneIn App To MyLink Infotainment System | GM Authority ) to there Mylink infotainment systems while Chevy Cruze owners with Mylink continue to get nothing! Why is it that Chevy seemingly cares more about pleasing Spark and Sonic owners in the infotainment department than it does its Cruze owners? 

Also it appears the BringGo App is for iOS/Android so it looks like Chevy Cruze owners won't be getting that app either! 

I know Cruze owners can get some cool Mylink Xm based features like the XM travel link and the Mylink/xm NavTraffic (stupidly not available on 1LT's) but if 2013 and 2014 Cruze owners with the Mylink 1.0 only get to have the pandora and stitcher apps and that's it, than i really feel that we are getting cheated and wrongfully neglected as seemingly all other chevy cars/trucks are getting the lastest in the infotainment app world! SHOW THE CRUZE SOME APP LOVE CHEVY, ****!


----------



## jetsfan (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the mylink nav is available in the LTZ's in Canada?


----------



## Mashtdi (Apr 25, 2013)

Incoming noob question!!!!

How do I tell if the Mylink system has the latest update on it? I can navigate through the menu and see what update its on, but I dont know if its the newest one or not..... I dont want to bring it in to the dealer if there's no reason to.

2013 LT RS
No Nav


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

I think it blows that you HAVE to keep the XM in order for the 'live' traffic feature to work on the MyLink. Sure the nav works but I need it to offer alternate routes. Once my trial expired (no plan on renewing as I think XM's over compressed signal sounds horrible) Mylink doesnt display the red, yellow, green of traffic speeds, etc. Not cool.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Dealer told me no BringGo app for MY14 Holden Cruze. Especially given the SRi-V is getting GPS integrated into MyLink (Australia).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

smartGBOOK Thailand came up for my MY2013 ECO 6MT but I can't get it to work.


----------



## kts350 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been getting questions from readers on my car review blog regarding Mylink and BringGo for the Aussies Cruzes, i talked to Holden and got the following answers which may help you guys in the U.S.
GM has 2 versions of Mylink one home roomed in the U.S. and the other home roomed in Korea, they have different interfaces and functionality.
The Aussie Cruze's, Vf Commodore and Malibu use the U.S. system, our Barina which I assume is your sonic uses the Korean system.
BringGo hasn't been validated to run on the Mylink system in the Aus Cruze's and there are no plans to add BringGo to the Cruze Mylink in the future.
So to me that suggests since the Aus Cruze Mylink is aligned with the U.S. system and Holden has no plans to add BringGo in the future that you won't see it on the U.S. system anytime soon.


----------



## BOB_BEAR (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you all catch the apple developers conference yesterday ? They showcased the new iOS 7 with Siri integration in the car. How cool would this be in our cruzes??

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1084706_apple-ios-in-the-car-siri-imessage-and-maps-set-for-ios-7




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BOB_BEAR said:


> Did you all catch the apple developers conference yesterday ? They showcased the new iOS 7 with Siri integration in the car. How cool would this be in our cruzes??
> 
> Apple iOS In The Car: Siri, iMessage, And Maps Set For iOS 7
> 
> ...



Yupp, I've been following this and other related news for a while now as you can likely tell from my posts in this thread as well as starting this one, lol....http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...ssion-forum/13900-gm-launch-car-app-shop.html

The current 2013 and 2014 Cruzes that have the current Mylink Infotainment system will very likely get passed over when all this new App related infotainment stuff comes to life and can actually be implemented into our cars.

All this stuff will likely be for all 2014 and beyond Chevrolet vehicles that have or will have the new 2.0 Mylink Infotainment system and unfortunately the 2014 Cruze (both gas and diesel) ain't even one of them. I see this new iOS business being mainly if not exclusively for Spark and Sonic owners and likely owners that drive a chevy vehicle with the 2.0 Mylink system but thats about it. 

The 2015 Cruze will likely be capable of utilizing this technology but I truly feel anyone with a 2013 or 2014 Cruze even with Mylink is SOL.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

How General Motors Plans To Conquer Connectivity & Infotainment | GM Authority


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty cool....Future Tech: Chevy at TechCrunch Disrupt in San Francisco | Chevrolet


https://developer.gm.com/page/get-started


----------



## BOB_BEAR (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/...y-models-equipped-Apple-Siri-Eyes-Free-system

Looks like us 2013 owners are out of the loop. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BOB_BEAR said:


> GM expands Chevy models equipped with Apple Siri 'Eyes Free' system | The Detroit News
> 
> Looks like us 2013 owners are out of the loop.
> 
> ...


Yep also 4/4s may not be on the list for this feature. 



Apple.com said:


> Coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOB_BEAR (Apr 23, 2013)

Realistically speaking, isn't this something that current 2013 mylink owners can get an update for ? 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In theory, yes but I doubt it would happen. They would rather have us buy the $700 something upcharge for onboard navi than reward us for not getting it up front. 

One of the reviews I saw said it had some glitches. If you ask SIRI anything that requires you to look at the phones screen(defeating the purpose of hands free pretty much) she ignores you. You have to figure out what actually to say to get around that.


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 25, 2015)

I know this is a super thread revival, but I couldn't find any info on this. Is there not an update yet after these years on BringGo coming to Mylink on the Cruze?

Wish there was a way Mylink could be open source. Would love to mirror apps such as Waze, Google Maps, ect.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chrispy said:


> I know this is a super thread revival, but I couldn't find any info on this. Is there not an update yet after these years on BringGo coming to Mylink on the Cruze?


Not that I'm finding. 





Chrispy said:


> Wish there was a way Mylink could be open source. Would love to mirror apps such as Waze, Google Maps, ect.


I'm sort of tempted to get a cheap MyLink that I can crack open and see what all is in there. But I suspect that's more of a pipe dream. I've never been that low-level in a computer before.


----------



## jcv400ex (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not paying for OnStar to have Nav in my Cruze. When I have my Iphone 5C connected via Bluetooth, I've gotten the sound of the google map app to come through the radio twice. typically it doesn't work. 

So frustrating!


----------

